# Want to play this one???



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.wimp.com/gold/


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Very addictive! got to level 7


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: I agree. Very addictive. I must try harder.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'll Get the sack at this rate.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

badger,

turn the sound off and no one will notice!!


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Level 16!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*goldmining*

passes the day, will I ever get anything else done today? (Mrs Snail)


----------

